

The Illusion of Asymmetric Insight [Psychology] - aw3c2
http://youarenotsosmart.com/2011/08/21/the-illusion-of-asymmetric-insight/

======
AlexV
I find TED's talk -
www.ted.com/talks/sam_richards_a_radical_experiment_in_empathy.html - to be a
2011 version of Lord of the Flies.

Many people found that TED Talk to be borderline offensive ans sometimes even
worse - outright misleading. I am curious if their opinions would change have
they read this link or the book.

~~~
aw3c2
I absolutely loved that talk, thanks for reminding me of it

